

Ask HN: How do you find out about interesting open-source projects to work on? - capocannoniere


======
mindcrime
1) Read Hacker News

2) Check Freshmeat.net (oops, sorry, Freecode)

3) subscribe to the Apache Incubator mailing list

4) browse apache.org, sourceforge.net, github.com, etc.

5) check #opensource hashtag on Twitter, G+, etc.

6) Google "open source" + <subject I'm interested in>

7) Start your own open-source project

8) Quora: <http://www.quora.com/What-are-some-cool-open-source-projects>

[http://www.quora.com/Open-Source/What-are-some-cool-open-
sou...](http://www.quora.com/Open-Source/What-are-some-cool-open-source-
projects-developed-in-Israel)

[http://www.quora.com/Open-Source/Which-cool-Open-Source-
Proj...](http://www.quora.com/Open-Source/Which-cool-Open-Source-Projects-
came-out-in-2010)

[http://www.quora.com/What-are-some-exceptionally-well-
design...](http://www.quora.com/What-are-some-exceptionally-well-designed-
open-source-projects-to-study)

etc.

9) hang out at a hackerspace

10) local Linux User's Group, Java User's Group, Perl Mongers, Ruby Brigade,
etc. groups / technical Meetups

